# self diagnostic



## tokay (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi. First message!!!

I only want to know if the altima '01 get a self diagnostic mode (by jumping wire or plug/unplug wire, etc...)

My CEL is on, I know that it's an evap code and, that's it...


----------

